
Gitkraken 2.6: new and improved fuzzy finder - stinos
https://blog.axosoft.com/2017/05/23/gitkraken-v2-6/
======
stinos
Each new update, and that seems to be at leas every couple of months, brings
new goodies. Now if they would just add a panel for bookmarked repositories,
or simlar way to show all my repositories with indication of changes (the
_one_ feature SourceTree had [1], until recently, which distinguished it from
pretty much all other git UIs out there) I would probaby even buy it.

[1]
[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-7176](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-7176)

